# uproszczenie ustawiania flag USE

## krzysiek_enoch

Czy znacie jakieś narzędzia, które pomagają w ustawianiu flag USE?

Chodzi mi o taki preselect np.::

- laptop, używany do programowania w javie, środowisko gnome z firefox esr i chromium

- wirtualna maszyna na hyper-v, tylko serwer Apache

itd

Oczywiście, wszystko da się wybrać ręcznie i to jest super, ale trzeba mieć niezłą wiedzę, żeby swobodnie poruszać się po wszystkich flagach.

----------

